# Breeder Near Illinois



## TeamMaltese (Jul 5, 2012)

I feel like I've been waiting my whole life for a puppy and at this point in time, my whole family is finally in agreement that we need one in our lives. Of course, there are not many things cuter than a Maltese in the world. 

We have a big home in a wonderful neighborhood, so I have been looking for a Maltese breeder in the Illinois area or surrounding areas such as Indiana, Iowa, Winsconsin. I've been contacting everyone on the American Maltese Association breeders list such as Daryl Martin, Sandy Bingham-Porter, Cheryl Filson, Ladonna Mosley but to no avail. No one seems to have anything available!

So please help me out people of spoiledmaltese, I've been going through countless threads just to look at everyone's adorable pups and in hopes of finding the answers to my dream. Thanks guys!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

One of our SM members Tina (It's Magic Maltese) put together a very useful referral page
USA MALTESE BREEDER'S

This is also useful for evaluating each breeder (because like all things in life, breeders are not created equal)
FINDING A REPUTABLE BREEDER

Good luck and welcome to SM!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Reputable breeders produce puppies hoping each one will be a champion and only place the ones with small imperfections as pets. Since Maltese only have 2-3 puppies in a litter, most breeders will not have puppies available when you inquire. It is common to be on a waiting list for many months.

Find your breeder first so that you will be on her waiting list.


----------



## TeamMaltese (Jul 5, 2012)

Thank you very much for the help so far! The magicmaltese website had some great articles. And wow I feel uneducated even after countless research. I will definitely try to maintain contact with a reputable breeder for the waitlist idea. It does make sense that it would be difficult to obtain a maltese from such great breeders.

Has anyone had any experience with shipping a Maltese from a reputable breeder say a few or more states away?


----------



## Patsy Heck (Jun 10, 2011)

I live in Kentucky and my girls Jasmine and Isobella were flown in by courier from Texas. The breeder used specific couriers. Many will ship this way. Good luck with your search I was there a year ago.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

TeamMaltese said:


> Thank you very much for the help so far! The magicmaltese website had some great articles. And wow I feel uneducated even after countless research. I will definitely try to maintain contact with a reputable breeder for the waitlist idea. It does make sense that it would be difficult to obtain a maltese from such great breeders.
> 
> Has anyone had any experience with shipping a Maltese from a reputable breeder say a few or more states away?


My Bailey came from western Pennsylvania all the way to North Carolina. He was hand carried by an off duty stewardess in the cabin.


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

Breeders will screen you too, so you must be a match. Things like saying you will get an electric fence or having very young children are red flags to a breeder. Point being, learn first, then shop!


----------



## TeamMaltese (Jul 5, 2012)

Thanks everybody! Carole I am definitely doing my research part of the search. It never hurts to learn more and more. I will admit I was unaware of the difference between backyard breeders and reputable breeders when I first started. But here I am at Spoiled Maltese where I feel I'm on the right path lol.

I have exchanged emails with Cathy Bailey from ChaCha Maltese and she seems very nice and she also has a baby boy which is what I'm looking for so it's a great start to a search. Also, Daryl Martin has spoken to me about an 8 month old boy she has, which brings me to the question. I am looking for a puppy around 12-18 months preferably, but what age have you all gotten your Malteses and what are the distinctions between getting a slightly older puppy rather than a 3-4 month one (housebreaking differences, name training, etc.)?


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

TeamMaltese said:


> Has anyone had any experience with shipping a Maltese from a reputable breeder say a few or more states away?


Yes, I had a negative experience and would always recommend you meet your pup in person first. Please send me a private message if you have any questions. 

I'm so glad you found SM! You are to be commended for doing so much research before you adopt a Malt :thumbsup:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

TeamMaltese said:


> Thanks everybody! Carole I am definitely doing my research part of the search. It never hurts to learn more and more. I will admit I was unaware of the difference between backyard breeders and reputable breeders when I first started. But here I am at Spoiled Maltese where I feel I'm on the right path lol.
> 
> I have exchanged emails with Cathy Bailey from ChaCha Maltese and she seems very nice and she also has a baby boy which is what I'm looking for so it's a great start to a search. Also, Daryl Martin has spoken to me about an 8 month old boy she has, which brings me to the question. I am looking for a puppy around 12-18 months preferably, but what age have you all gotten your Malteses and what are the distinctions between getting a slightly older puppy rather than a 3-4 month one (housebreaking differences, name training, etc.)?


I originally wanted an older "teenage" girl, but ended up with a 12 week old boy. LOL! I am so glad you are considering a boy. After having Bailey I can't imagine not having a little boy.

I lucked out with Bailey because he arrived paper trained and well socialized at 12 weeks so I just had to reinforce his great start in life.

I think eight months is a great age for a puppy as long as the breeder has spent a lot of time with him. We've had some members get older puppies from well known breeders who were under socialized. Again, it goes back to finding the right breeder first, not just shopping for a puppy.

This is a great article on puppy buying etiquette. 

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/56-breeders/117699-cross-posting-article-puppy-buying-etiquette.html


----------



## TeamMaltese (Jul 5, 2012)

Thank you zooeysmom for the welcome. And thank you Marj/Ladysmom. That was a great article! 

I almost took too lightly how personal of a relationship between a breeder and potential owner can be. I am glad I have only got to the initial contact stage at the moment, so I have not been put on any lists or made any promises to any breeders yet. However, I do believe I have a more narrowed list based on recommendations on other Spoiled Maltese threads and any communication I've had so far. I will strive to be more patient, but the idea of having a Maltese is so exciting!


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

I keep finding adorable Maltese on Petfinder near my zip code (I'm right by Naperville)... just in case you think about rescuing a dog instead


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

welcome to SM  I'm glad that you are doing your research. You found a good forum with wealth of maltese info. All the best at finding your malt :wub:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I just sent you a pm about other breeders that have available fluffs that you may want to consider.

Wishing you looks of luck with your search.


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Good luck with your search and WELCOME to SM! I know that it can sometimes seem like a long and frustrating road, however, it is worth it when you find the puppy or dog that was meant to be your special baby! I agree that having a great relationship with the breeder is really important. Bella's breeder checks on her weekly and we have grown a nice little friendship. It makes me feel good to know that her breeder is available to me as a resource and that she continues to care about Bella's well being for her lifetime. I was personally committed, when looking for Bella, to only go with a breeder in driving distance because I absolutely wanted to meet the sire and dam and to be able to interact with them and my potential puppy. Whichever route you go, we can't wait to see pictures of your puppy when you get him/her.


----------



## TeamMaltese (Jul 5, 2012)

Thank you all for the overwhelming help and PMs. I am definitely taking all suggestions into consideration. I am in high hopes of developing a great relationship with a breeder, but with the wonderful stories everyone is telling me, I know I am in great hands with whoever I choose. 

I know distance can be crucial sometimes, but has anyone driven a long distance to see a puppy from a reputable breeder and brought him home the same day?


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I think Babycakes did that so you might PM her. Well, not exactly but almost.


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

I drove 4hrs to meet the breeder and pups(met parents also)when the pups were 8 wks old. Then went back several weeks later to get the little girl and was so happy with her went back 2 wks later for her brother. I agree with others about a little boy. I'd always had girls, but little Jack is a sweetheart.


----------

